# 40+1, un-effaced closed posterior cervix! :(



## kirsty87

Hi ladies!!! As the title says... im 40+1 today, saw midwife this afternoon who offered to give me a sweep. However she didn't because she said my cervix was uneffaced, closed and posterior!!!!! Soooo disappointed :cry:

I asked her if this meant i would not go into natural labour anytime soon? and she said it doesn't mean much, and that i could still potentially go into labour tonight/tomorrow/next week, it is just impossible to tell. :shrug:

I left there wandering if she was just telling me this just so im not disappointed and to stay positive??? Or is she right and it means nothing, and i could potentially go into labour at anytime still??? I am so ready to have this baby, and wanted to cry after she had checked me :cry: 

Anyone else been in a similar situation and started natural labour soon after bein told the same thing?? HATE this waiting for babe !!!!:nope: Sending me loopy haa!!!!:wacko:x


----------



## ayeshasi

Wen i actually went into hospital with labour pains, i was then just starting to efface, not dilated at all. So it doesnt mean anything really....i had my son few hours after going into hospital


----------



## blue_kat

It could all change any time so dont panic! :)

Just think, you will be a mummy any time now!!! 

Get bouncing on your ball, walking, scrubbing floors etc!!!! and try to sleep cos I wish I had (nealy 9 months later and I am still waiting for good night sleep lol!) 

oh and enjoy beng pregnant - I really miss it now :flower:


----------



## K2785

Hi... As above deffo get bouncing on your ball.. I went for a sweep at 40+6 as was having tightenings but the midwife could not reach my cervix and sent me in my way, that was at 12pm In the afternoon. Come 10.30pm that night was still having regular contractions got checked again and cervix had moved forward and was 3cm by 2am I was ready to push and fully dilated. SO it can mean nothing Hun can all change so quickly xxx


----------

